# Nancy Pelosi is Now a BIGGER Idiot Than We All Thought She Was !



## nononono (Jan 23, 2019)

*This cud chewing woman needs to be sent to pasture....*
*Man is she a STUPID Human !*

*




*

*President DJ Trump says " Thank You " for letting me *
*expose your ignorance.....now he should book that venue in *
*Texas that seats 100,000 + and get every Border Guard, Coast Guard, ICE Agent, Homeland Security Agent and put them ALL on the stage behind him as he delivers his Unique *
*SOTU address that will go down in History !!!!!*


----------



## Racist Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

I had her as a pretty big idiot already.  Never surprised to see she's more of an idiot than I thought.


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2019)

*Nancy Pelosi gave an interview this am and watching it revealed even *
*further that she is ONE BIG LIAR who is on the edge of a cliff and she*
*knows it !*

*The country can see what the Democrats are doing and with each passing*
*day they are further exposed in their hatred for Trump and America....*

*Majority Leader Steny Hoyer is also on that cliff with no where to go but*
*retreat or fall off the cliff.....*

*Lyin Chuck Schumer delivered a shit sandwich on the floor of the Senate *
*this am, trying to sell a CR that lasts till Feb 8th, 2019 with NO FUNDING*
*for the Border Wall....just enough money to pay the RIF's til Feb 8th, 2019.*
*Now what kind of Donkey Crap is that....*

*This is insanity....You cannot run a Business without Financial security.*

*The Republican Bill funds the WHOLE 800,000 employees for the entire year,*
*gives the Border Patrol/Homeland Security the funding THEY need to secure*
*the Southern Border AND addresses the Immigration problem....*

*There's the whole problem laid out to bare.....Democrats DO NOT CARE !*

*They do not care if families are broke, starving, soon to be homeless....only*
*that their Progressive/Socialist Agendas are met and the POTUS does not*
*get the Border Security that he promised the American Public....*


*DEMOCRATS ARE NOW SEEN AS THE EVIL PIECES OF SHIT THAT WE KNEW*
*THEY WHERE........*

*A FILTHY DISGUSTING POLITICAL PARTY THAT WANTS NOTHING MORE THAN *
*THE DESTRUCTION OF AMERICA TO ACHIEVE THEIR FILTHY GOALS !*

*THE DEMOCRATS SUCK !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> I had her as a pretty big idiot already.  Never surprised to see she's more of an idiot than I thought.


That is something coming from the resident coward, fries.


----------

